

Blinded by the Light – The Epiphany - cwan
http://steveblank.com/2012/04/03/blinded-by-the-light-the-epiphany/

======
thesash
This is fascinating -- I'm Reading _Imagine: How Creativity Works_ [1] by
Jonah Lehrer right now, and it's about the science behind this exact
principle. Essentially, Lehrer explores the conditions leading up to and
surrounding insights, and investigates how certain environments and conditions
contribute to creative breakthroughs. Really useful stuff for anyone working
in a creative field.

[1]
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0547386079/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0547386079/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=thesash-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=0547386079)

Yep, it's an affiliate link. Go ahead, help me buy 1/10 of a cup of coffee.

------
warmfuzzykitten
Ah, the new snake oil. Soon the market will be exploding with how-to-have-an-
epiphany books and epiphany coaches will be swarming the halls of enterprise.
CEOs will be having an epiphany every time they take a shower! I hope I'm not
the first to point out that the outcome of a dullard getting an epiphany by
putting a handful of random scraps of misinformation together in a flash is a
stupid idea he really believes in.

